# Ash's Pikachu event, Elemental Monkeys and N names.



## Wargle (Dec 26, 2010)

Event

Ash's Pikachu will be at Toys "R" Us Jan 30- Feb 5th 2011.



Names

Grass type - Pansage

Fire type - Pansear

Water type - Panpour

N - N

Scans are of low quality and may not be official for names.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, they are not the best names but I will get used to them in time. :)


----------



## Leaf Joltik (Dec 27, 2010)

I told Veekun to put up the Monkeys's names, but Eevee refused - what? Is he stuffed up or something? :/

What's with the Pan- prefix anyway.


----------



## JackPK (Dec 27, 2010)

Leaf-Lepardas said:


> What's with the Pan- prefix anyway.


Bulbanews (which is usually much more reliable and less rumormongering than Serebii, by the way, I don't know why it's the other way around in this case) says, "Regardless, the names fit the trio nicely: the prefix "pan" relates not only to Chimpanzee and a genus of monkey, but also can be used to indicate members of a group."

I think that claiming "pan" refers to members of a group is stretching things, unless I'm misinformed. But it does have a sense of referring to "many/all/everything", which could metaphorically represent their differing elemental natures.


----------



## JackPK (Dec 27, 2010)

More names are out!

I especially like Professor Juniper and Gigalith (rolls off the tongue so much easier than Gigaiath). The only one I kinda sorta have a problem with is Minccino, and that's mostly just my inner prescriptivist saying "n-c-c NOT RIGHT NOT RIGHT". I'll get used to it.

Although god i hope they keep Munna's anime pronunciation as "moon-uh" instead of "muhn-nuh" (i.e. first syllable same as "money").

And the monkeys still aren't confirmed officially yet.


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 27, 2010)

Leaf-Lepardas said:


> I told Veekun to put up the Monkeys's names, but Eevee refused - what? Is he stuffed up or something? :/


What?  It's because the source is a blurry screenshot on leaked box art.


----------

